# Suitable Greenery?



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Whay plants can you use in a tank? Do the mantids particularly mind (of course, not toxic ones). I notice a few people have put about 1" of soil down in a tank, then put potted plants sunken into it..could I put some small bonsai in with them?

Anyone got any really good sturdy plants they use?

Thanks, Jonny.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

My tank has sphagnum moss (people recommend this) and two sticks. I don't have leaves or any kind of plants.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 19, 2007)

there is a list of hardy plants somewhere on this page of the thread: http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5194

I use moss from http://faunology.co.uk/shop/home.php?cat=248 in all my enclosures, and have shade resistant ferns planted in my main tank. Also as a test some morning glory planted in there as well to see how it does.

Hoping to set up another tank shortly with a more mountain style set up for orchid mantis and have orchids growing in it!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

I generally don't use plants myself.


----------

